# Azemiops Feae (Fea's Viper)



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello a couple of questions about these if anyone is able to answer them, the information I have is a little thin.

Curious about their venom, also has anyone been successful at breeding in captivity & has the care in captivity been mastered yet?

If anyone has any links to information on the internet I would apreciate it, even better if someone reading has had experience with them please could you share, though I have heard they are very hard to come by so im not expecting a flury of replies.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper had one, and theres a section in venomous snakes in the terranium about them I believe, not entirely sure though I could be getting mixed up, il have a look later if you like.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes there is, where the information I have comes from actually.

However it's not the most up to date & the venom is not mentioned.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

No idea what info that book has, but there is a study on the venom of this species:

Vest (1986) "preliminary study on the venom of the chinese snake _Azemiops feae _Boulenger (Fea's viper)", _Toxicon_.

I got my copy off the internet, so its about somewhere.

No idea about captive stuff (not my bag).


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Had a feeling you might be able to help me out

Ta mate.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Found it. Thanks.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

no problem!: victory:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Viperkeeper had one, and theres a section in venomous snakes in the terranium about them I believe, not entirely sure though I could be getting mixed up, il have a look later if you like.


Found the clip if anyone is interested.

YouTube - No Fleas of my Fea's


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

look up Dr Wolfgang Wusters page. Im sure there is something about them on there


----------

